# Australia BHP Billiton Railroad Longest Freight train In The World



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

www.bhp.com


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

I came across an article that mentioned that some trains can be seen from outer space, because they're so long.

Must take several miles for a train of this length and size to come to a stop?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I came across an article that mentioned that some trains can be seen from outer space, because they're so long.
> 
> Must take several miles for a train of this length and size to come to a stop?



Auntie M Good marnin to ya. Now that I know that I'm gonna go to NASA astronaut school and become the ISS train tracker guy. To heck with space and tang research. Trains, trains trains. Choo choo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Auntie M Good marnin to ya. Now that I know that I'm gonna go to NASA astronaut school and become the ISS train tracker guy. To heck with space and tang research. Trains, trains trains. Choo choo.


ROFLMAO!

Good marnin to ya, too, Fast! 

I love your idea, now you just have to come up with some sort of a fancy aircraft/spacecraft that will enable you to navigate space without having to rely on anyone else.

"Space, the final frontier, these are the voyages of the FastTrax Ship Enterprise".


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow, I'd go nuts at a crossing if I had to sit in my car and wait for this one to pass by.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Good marnin to ya, too, Fast!
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, love it. That's the Jetsons air car right? No it can't be, only one seat and Mr. Jetson, Mrs. Jetson, that dumb electric dog, their two kids and the electric maid. Wouldn't work.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Ha ha ha, love it. That's the Jetsons air car right? No it can't be, only one seat and Mr. Jetson, Mrs. Jetson, that dumb electric dog, their two kids and the electric maid. Wouldn't work.


The image I posted wasn't the Jetson's version, as I was looking to save you money (LOL), but if you insist...

You'll be stylin' in this craft!

George FastTrax!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, I'd go nuts at a crossing if I had to sit in my car and wait for this one to pass by.


Yes!  I used to wait for the freight train to pass by every day when I was a kid!  Your exact thoughts are mine!


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, I'd go nuts at a crossing if I had to sit in my car and wait for this one to pass by.



Yep, the memories of waiting for the freight train to cross near drove me insane, especially with the kids in the car.
I used to get the kids to count the containers, that stopped them from fighting.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 6, 2020)

I’ve seen many of those trains due to living in Whyalla  where my husband  lived most of his life and worked for BHP . ( He started his apprenticeship when he was 15 in Iron Knob ) near Whyalla

Whyalla has iron ore smelters ...and many moons ago was a major ship building area .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whyalla_Steelworks


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, I'd go nuts at a crossing if I had to sit in my car and wait for this one to pass by.



I feel your pain Lewkat. But what used to crack me up is in the 70's when my neighbors would complain to me about how long they had to wait for long freights. Twenty cars you say? Now that's terrible. Now with these 1.5 mile long monster Trans-con stack trains tooling along at 70 mph then having a coupler or airbrake hose break, well folks take an hours nap and we'll get back to you. Especially in the desert where the nearest alternate grade crossing is a good 20 miles a yonder.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

'Mt Goldsworthy' sure is a whopper of a freight train
Huz and I have had to wait for freight trains before but never one this long


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> 'Mt Goldsworthy' sure is a whopper of a freight train
> Huz and I have had to wait for freight trains before but never one this long



Yes it is a big one. Now BHP is going head to head with that South African train. I saw a couple of the GE AC6000CW's that BHP either purchased from GE itself or was an aftermarket purchase from one the American Class 1's. Those massive air intakes were actually reconfigured and mad the AC resemble the flying nun's hat image much more pronounced then it already was.


----------

